# my old light tent died so....



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 22, 2015)

I built a new one yesterday. Pretty simple, really. I took a scrap of 1/2" plywood and cut some 1/4" dado's in the back & sides. Then I got some plexiglass, sanded the inside surfaces with 150 and glued the pieces in the dado's. After I glued the sides to the back I spray painted the inside white and ,,, voila! (sp?)






Works nice!


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 22, 2015)

Looking good Ted!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 22, 2015)

So then my question would be. Where do you place your lights and just how bright are they?

This is probally my biggest problem to date. I am not a great operator when it come to the camera.
(I really like the results)


----------



## magpens (Oct 22, 2015)

Well done !! ... and you got the spelling right too !


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 22, 2015)

Wayne - I used the plexi and spray paint so that "natural" light (maybe ambient would be a better term) would be diffused evenly - no harsh shadows. I don't normally use extra lighting. The box and the pen stand inside the box can be moved to take advantage of a sunny window or even overhead shop lights to create the highlights I like. 

In the days of film, you had to be real aware of the type and color of lighting. Digital cameras today take care of the either on the front end or after the fact. It's way easier and way faster than the olden days!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 23, 2015)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Wayne - I used the plexi and spray paint so that "natural" light (maybe ambient would be a better term) would be diffused evenly - no harsh shadows. I don't normally use extra lighting. The box and the pen stand inside the box can be moved to take advantage of a sunny window or even overhead shop lights to create the highlights I like.
> 
> In the days of film, you had to be real aware of the type and color of lighting. Digital cameras today take care of the either on the front end or after the fact. It's way easier and way faster than the olden days!


 

Thanks Ted for the answer.
I don't know if you mean 'olden days' or "golden days" ..... It always amazes me when looking at pictures from 40 - 50 - 60 years ago.
The skills those men had, are today all done by machines/computers. Faster they might be.....but better? I think not.
I admire skills of all kinds. But the ones from years ago still make me smile and wonder.


----------

